# mrstwister jefferson,co. 5pt



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

well the mrs. did it 2day all by herself she picked her tree,we set up her ladder stand, an shot this real nice 5pt,field dressed out at 160lbs a real pig.
she made a perfect 50yd shot right threw the shoulder blowing up the heart
he ran about 50yrds (down hill). this is her 2nd buck in 3yrs.)
this is the 1st deer with her new gun that i got her,mossy 500 youth 20ga,
bushnell banner shot gun scope,an hornady sst slugs sighted dead on at 100yrds about 1 1/2 high at 50.
i let her out of the truck at 9:45 an she made a drag rag with tinks 69 an walked around her stand in a big circle, climbed up an about 10:30 he came out of a big thicket. she said he put his head down an started following her trail right up 2 the edge of the field were she entered,an the rest is history.
needless 2 say am very proud of her,she even helped me gut it out 
only pics i have are off of my dig camera an they are 2 big 2 post???an don't know how 2 downsize them 

mrtwister_jbo
seen about 20 yesterday afternoon(mostly tails) 
didn't see one deer in the woods 2day but seen 10 feeding in my yard this evening when i got home?????????? go figure lol lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great story. I've never had success with a drag rag. Anyways...hopefully someone will be able to help you out with posting the pics.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

My buddy got a decent 6 pointer today in jefferson county


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Email me the photos at [email protected] I'll downsize them for you 

Grats on the harvest


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are the pix. Congrats to the Mrs on the deer!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats! Thanks for sharing the pics...I needed to see some pics, since there haven't been much posted yet this week.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, nice job.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just wanted 2 say thanks carl 4 downsizing those pics for us 
mr & mrs twister


ps been making sausage an jerky all afternoon,the smoker will be fired up this weekend


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

big enough to eat


----------

